# New Pup bite work



## Austin Porter (Oct 14, 2011)

My new pup.. Evo Vom Logan Haus. 
**Celik's Home Rudy (BRN 17985) X Misty (Berry II daughter).**
Sleeve work at 13 weeks, maybe his third or fourth session of formal grip work.
Really liking this little guy!

http://youtu.be/XLtfpOVTX1A


----------



## R Janssen (Jul 25, 2008)

Decoy is way to hectic/crazy. A little calm play/bite is more appropriate.
Pup already shows a nice full bite.


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Austin Porter said:


> My new pup.. Evo Vom Logan Haus.
> **Celik's Home Rudy (BRN 17985) X Misty (Berry II daughter).**
> Sleeve work at 13 weeks, maybe his third or fourth session of formal grip work.
> Really liking this little guy!
> ...



You have reasons to be happy. Very nice pup.

Congrats.


----------



## Austin Porter (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks for the advice Rene, we will try and do better next time  !.. That decoy is kinda an idiot anyway (me)! 

Thanks Tiago! I was a little excited lol.. Ill try and bring it back down to normal work speed next time out haha


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

Love it dude!


----------



## Austin Porter (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks Matt!


----------



## kamphuis gerben (Jan 29, 2009)

topquality,i dont think it will matter,the dogs shows all the traits already not surprising the toplines dont fool they give strong confident dogs doesnt matter that a decoy gets overreachting will not mess him up the puppy is not showing puppy caracther but shows himself as young adult.
thanks for posting proves me every time that Django lines keep giving his constand quality
exspecially when mike developes them in the way i like to do it too.


----------



## Austin Porter (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you Gerben! He's my second Django grandson. The first was sold back to Mike as a green dog. Great breedings and great early puppy development!


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

He looks super, Austin. Please continue to post his progress


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

I think you will like this puppy even better than the last one Austin. This whole litter was very nice, it is a breeding I will be repeating. Many people who have pups from this litter have told me that their puppy is the best puppy they have ever owned so far. That is a great compliment and a testament to those bloodlines!
I agree that maybe the decoy work is a little more hectic than is ideal for a 12 week old puppy, but the grip is super and the puppy seems to handle everything very well. 
here is a video of your pups mother:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1gAQU_2vanA


----------



## Austin Porter (Oct 14, 2011)

mike suttle said:


> I think you will like this puppy even better than the last one Austin. This whole litter was very nice, it is a breeding I will be repeating. Many people who have pups from this litter have told me that their puppy is the best puppy they have ever owned so far. That is a great compliment and a testament to those bloodlines!
> I agree that maybe the decoy work is a little more hectic than is ideal for a 12 week old puppy, but the grip is super and the puppy seems to handle everything very well.
> here is a video of your pups mother:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1gAQU_2vanA


Super bitch! And thats why I get my puppies from Logan Haus. We also have Evo's litter mate in my club so I get to work it on a weekly basis. Same drives, same nerves. We are expecting great things from those two!


----------



## Catherine Gervin (Mar 12, 2012)

he's like a little Mako shark! looks very scrappy and pugnacious!


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I obviously need glasses - I thought it was a Rottweiler pup!! until Mike showed his mother.

He followed the helper (you) consciously and targeted his bite. You may have a light POS touch but the pup wasn't influenced by this.

Rene Hendriks, although I'm not used to this type of "Hetzen", maybe it would be interesting for you to explain the reason behind your comments. I have seen this done only with dogs that are hard to wake.

Austin and Mike Suttle. great pup and all the best.

This backs up my theory of not being able to "ruin" a good dog. Some pups are ready early, some not, but a good pup will survive.


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

Gillian Schuler said:


> I obviously need glasses - I thought it was a Rottweiler pup!! until Mike showed his mother.
> 
> He followed the helper (you) consciously and targeted his bite. *You may have a light POS touch but the pup wasn't influenced by this.*
> 
> ...


Could you expand on this please ?


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Someone said the decoy was hectic/crazy. By POS I meant "hyper energetic".


----------

